# Full Draw Archery, Dalton, GA.



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

hey guys we will be starting up in Jan. every 2nd Sunday of the month call me for more info. 706-463-2950


----------



## HogHvn (Oct 22, 2010)

Where in Dalton are you located?


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

we are out in the westside area feel free togive me a call for more info 706-463-2950


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

lets keep it fresh!


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump for a great place to shoot!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Where exactly are you located and what will you be carrying? How much experience do you have?


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

getting close. we have 20 plus targets so you will always have a new course! i am also going to be working on getting some nfaa field shoots ( thats a walk through course not just standing in a field and shooting) coming soon will be posting some on the field thread


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

bump it on up !!!!!!!


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump for a great shoot!!!


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

can you post an addy for gps?


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

hey guys everybody take a look !!!!!!!!! we are changing 2 of our dates so that we don't interfere with another club we will be shooting on Feb. 12 instead of the 13th. and also the same in March it will be on the 12 also for more info call 706-463-2950


----------

